

Apple Prepping New Ad Skipping TV Service? - jhonovich
http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/apple-said-to-be-prepping-new-ad-skipping-tv-service-1200563236/

======
JimmaDaRustla
Reminds me of how Cedar Fair (theme parks) allows customers to skip lines. Of
course this angers regular customers.

Would this not decrease the value of advertisements? Seems like opposite
interests - sell advertising, sell option to skip advertising, driving down
the price of advertising. A reassessment of the cost and methodologies of
advertisements would probably occur.

------
jhonovich
Sounds logical. Why not give people the option to pay to skip ads?

